# Charlas de refrigeración



## santiago (May 14, 2009)

me lei lo de modificar la bocha, el tipo tan capo no es, se las ingenia, los de reducir espacios muertos, es al dope, ya que un pistonaso no es perdida de tiempo, lo de tomar directamente la aspiracion del bloque de las valvulas flapers, tambien tiene su problemita, el compresor "toma" el gas desde la carcasa, pero tambien toma alguna que otra gotita de aceite, esto es adrede, para que la bocha dure mas tiempo, 

despues meter 2 bochas en serie como le dice el , en realidad se llama doble etapa , o booster, es muy comun para heladeras de extra baja temperatura (para laboratorios -70c, y mas ) , que se consigue, bajar mas la presion de aspiracion, por lo tanto la de evaporacion, por lo tanto la temperatura

 si quieren mas vacio averiguen por bombas dosivac, que son muy buenas, y la presion negativa que generan es importante 

 si generas 20 militorrs negativos, podes usar 2 , serian 4 etapas, tendrias 40 militorrs, realmente menos, pero andaria por ahi

saludos


----------



## Dano (May 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> santiago dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para temperaturas bajas en realidad se usan sistemas en cascada, antes si se usaban varios compresores en serie con el fin de lograr gran vacío para que el gas evapore a menor presión, pero esto te produce un gran perdida de potencia. 

Llegar con una sola etapa a -70C la veo jodida muy jodida, por lo general se usa una cascada de dos etapas (R22 R12 CFC bla bla y una segunda etapa de Etileno o CO2 depende) 

Sobre aumentar las rpms de la rotativa, el problema esta en realidad en la bomba que ya no puede hacer mas vacío, por decirlo de alguna manera "llegó a su límite", lo mejor es complementarlo con una difusora, hacer una difusora no es complicado, el tema es que todo vale tiempo..  

Saludos


----------



## santiago (May 15, 2009)

el problema de los sietemas en cascada es el precio

el booster, es en cascada, pero no podes mesclar 2 refrigerantes, y en muchos casos no podes usar evaporadores multiples 

el r12 no viene mas

con una sola etapa es imposible llegar a esas temperaturas, 

2 etapas como puse mas arriba es lo que mas se usa 

el circuito, no es poner directamente 2 bochas en serie, sino, meter los complementos nesesarios , lease separador intermedio, etc

pero poner 2 bochas en serie son 2 etapas, y llega  esa temperatura, y que llega no lo dudes, 

en aplicaciones industriales, se usa muchisimo la doble etapa, y ni hablar el booster, la descarga del compresor de baja temperatura entra al separador intermedio , y de ahi a la aspiracion de la parte de media temperatura 

con respecto a la perdida de potencia , es muy relativo, ya que se sabe que la maquina va a rendir un porcentaje menor, pero en tiempo de vida util, y demas , trabaja mas relajado el  compresor de baja

yo en ningun momento asegure que la bomba al tener mas rpm ,  generaba un vacio mucho mayor, solamente un par de libras negativas mas, en el pdf ahi bastante información, ahora , yo sigo con la idea de que probes dezplazar el aire por un gas inerte

saludos


----------



## Dano (May 15, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> el problema de los sietemas en cascada es el precio
> 
> el booster, es en cascada, pero no podes mesclar 2 refrigerantes, y en muchos casos no podes usar evaporadores multiples
> 
> ...



El hecho de poner dos compresores en serie no le genera el nombre de equipo de "dos etapas". 

Hay dos formas de armar un equipo de dos etapas, o diseñando una cascada o una autocascada. 

El cascada es el cascada no se necesita explicar su funcionamiento, tiene una etapa por compresor, aunque a veces se le hace agregado de otros gases en la misma etapa (una autocascada adentro de una cascada). 

Si quieres generar bajas temperaturas en un circuito con uno o dos o mil compresores en serie, la única forma es en autocascada, pero el numero de etapas no tiene nada que ver con la cantidad de bombas que tengas en serie. 
En la autocascada todos los gases comparten el mismo o los mismos comprsores en serie. 

Saludos

PD: Sobre el R12 cuantos kilos querés? aca se consigue igual que siempre


----------



## electromecanico (May 23, 2009)

que necesitan hacer o refrigerar? algo entiendo de esto diganme que temperatura necesitan


----------



## santiago (May 23, 2009)

dano , mencione el booster, por si no te diste cuenta que es lo que mencionas vos, los regionalismos matan

por que esta esto aca jajaja

saludos


----------



## santiago (May 24, 2009)

che cambiando de tema el otro dia estuve jugando con placas peltier , el resultado es fantástico, lastima que el consumo- rendimiento sea medio pobre, pero es algo muy interesante
lo que mas me intereso es usarlo como generador usando calor y frio sobrante

saludos


----------

